# Finally! Video!



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Here is Java at a jog, trot and lope.

We've both had two years off (due to me moving) but I've owned him for the past 10 of his 11 years. 

The two of us have been back at riding for a month now. I filmed a trot for all of you english riders  haha, we rarely trot - it's always a jog.

So here are the videos. I apologize that they aren't the best quality, but once again it was raining! Let me know what you think we should be working on. Thanks!

Java at the Jog on Vimeo

Java at the lope on Vimeo

Java at the trot on Vimeo


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I assume the video is the result of this thread ?

http://www.horseforum.com/dressage/possibly-do-dressage-27824/

This horse is very much western pleasure training ingrained and even the trot is not what would be wanted in an English show. 

Compare to this video. The video below is of a horse trotting and the trot on this horse is nothing really exceptional but it is using its hind end more and not using the front legs to pull itself along.





 

Here is a nice canter,not exceptional but if you compare you can see if you wanted to go into dressage you have a lot more work to do.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Spyder - no, this isn't in response to that thread. When I DO get that video (one day when it isn't raining and I have more time to ride) I'll post that up there.

He can move more - but that wasn't what I was asking for in any of the video. I wanted this to be viewed as western pleasure. I posted the trot video just so that english riders who aren't familiar with a western jog could have a comparison.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I tried to ETA but it wouldn't let me, so here is more:


ETA: I think there lies a confusion as well. I do not want to compete in dressage. I simply wanted other things to mess around with so that he doesn't get bored doing rail work (and neither do I! Haha.) I know for a fact that Java will never be able to move like a dressage horse. He simply isn't built for that line of work (he's born and bred western pleasure, attitude and all). However, I thought it would be good for the both of us to practice different things in dressage. I'll see if I can drag my husband out tomorrow if it doesn't rain again (wonderful North Carolina) and film me messing around a bit with dressage. I'll post in the 'To possibly do dressage' thread with that one, though.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I think you need to work on you're posting. Other then that you're horse and you are doing really good! I would practice side passing and putting rails down that he has to pick his feet up. Also opening and closing gates, going over bridges, and water.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Flyinghigh12 said:


> I think you need to work on you're posting. Other then that you're horse and you are doing really good! I would practice side passing and putting rails down that he has to pick his feet up. Also opening and closing gates, going over bridges, and water.


Yeah, my posting in a western saddle sucks, haha!

He can side pass and will go over poles, too. Pivot on haunches and forehand, ground-tie, anything asked for in a trail or horsemanship class. He can swim through water and we open and close the gate every day going in and out of the arena. But thanks for the suggestions!

We used to take pretty much any class we entered three or four years ago (pleasure, horsemanship, trail, showmanship) and I basically wanted feedback to see if he still had it. He REALLY needs to muscle up yet though, like 100 pounds worth.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

for having 2 years off and only been back riding for a month you guys look darn good!

Im an english rider so I'm not going to comment on his gaits (they are too slow for my likings,) but nothing jumped out.

What are your plans for him this year?


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

appylover31803 said:


> for having 2 years off and only been back riding for a month you guys look darn good!
> 
> Im an english rider so I'm not going to comment on his gaits (they are too slow for my likings,) but nothing jumped out.
> 
> What are your plans for him this year?



They're slow, but they're SO nice to ride. I think that's why I enjoy bareback so much.

This year we're working on dressage. I'd like to lift him up a bit, plus I think it would be good to get him back to his muscled-ness. I should scan in photos of what he used to look like.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He does look very comfortable. You dont seem to move anywhere in the saddle!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Something about the way he moved in the trot video jumped at me; has he ever had an injury to his right hind leg\hip? It almost seems like he favors that side a bit... 

At any rate, just because he's 'pleasure' bred, DOES NOT mean he can't do dressage, at all! You can actually improve how well he moves in your western events by teaching him dressage movements, even simpler ones like a shoulder in, shoulder fore, or how to lengthen his strides. Everything about dressage is about helping a horse learn how to use his body MOST effectively; and if you can help him learn that, you will do even better in your other events.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> Something about the way he moved in the trot video jumped at me; has he ever had an injury to his right hind leg\hip? It almost seems like he favors that side a bit...
> 
> At any rate, just because he's 'pleasure' bred, DOES NOT mean he can't do dressage, at all! You can actually improve how well he moves in your western events by teaching him dressage movements, even simpler ones like a shoulder in, shoulder fore, or how to lengthen his strides. Everything about dressage is about helping a horse learn how to use his body MOST effectively; and if you can help him learn that, you will do even better in your other events.



Not the right - he got kicked about a week and a half ago on his left hip, though. And he was favoring it a bit. He had a nice gouge out from the shoe the other horse was wearing, too. I don't notice that he's favoring it from riding anymore (he was for 3-4 days at first) and nobody else has commented, though. I'm going to watch the video again.

We plan on working with dressage. What I'm asking for in the video is western pleasure movements, but I want to round him out in the future with a bit more leg action from him


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

mom2pride - I see what you're asking about, in the first part of the video? He's actually trying to get away with loping, but I correct him before he can really shift the rest of his body. He's LAZY and when I move him out, wants to break out into a lope because it's easier.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> mom2pride - I see what you're asking about, in the first part of the video? He's actually trying to get away with loping, but I correct him before he can really shift the rest of his body. He's LAZY and when I move him out, wants to break out into a lope because it's easier.


It seems like he drops that hip alot further than he should, even after you correct him...maybe longer videos would make difference, because he still may have been trying to get himself back in a level frame after the correction...:?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Im "one of the english people" but you look really good. His canter/lope (whatever) looks awful slow he just needs to step it up. Other than that you look great. 

Posting isnt that hard, you just need practice. When ever my horses trot i automatically post, get yourself into that habit, its a good one and it helps YOU exercise too, thats how i get fit after Thanksgiving xD!

Good job overal, very nice =D!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Im "one of the english people" but you look really good. His canter/lope (whatever) looks awful slow he just needs to step it up. Other than that you look great.
> 
> Posting isnt that hard, you just need practice. When ever my horses trot i automatically post, get yourself into that habit, its a good one and it helps YOU exercise too, thats how i get fit after Thanksgiving xD!
> 
> Good job overal, very nice =D!



Actually, I was told at a schooling show two weeks ago that his lope is too FAST for a western pleasure class. Haha! But truly, for showing western, his lope is probably the fastest you'd ever want to go, any faster and you wouldn't place.

I can post, bareback or in an english saddle. But posting in my western saddle isn't exactly easy or pretty.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

At both the jog and lope (but mainly the jog), he needs to drive up underneath himself more with his legs. He's pulling himself along more with the front end. I would work on setting his head, taking up some light contact, then using your legs to really drive his hind end under him. He might speed up a little bit at first, but keep working and it will improve. 

He has a very rhythmic lope, an uses himself fairly well with some elevation of his shoulders. All good things. He could drive up underneath with that hind end some more, but it's not bad (and actually better than the jog). Maybe a little fast, but don't slow him down to the point where you lose that nice rhythmic cadence. In AQHA, slightly faster with good rhythm/cadence is better than slower but strung-out.

I agree with an above poster. At the trot, he is off. Can't tell for sure, but I was thinking right hind or left front. He's not shorting his stride any, but see how he has that little hop and head bob throughout. That is really indicative of a horse that is off. Doesn't show up anywhere else, though. Other than that, I actually like his trot. Try to learn to sit that trot, as a lot of shows ask for an extended jog in WP - it shouldn't be out that much, kinda 1/2 way between your jog and trot (although it is nice of a horsemanship extended jog)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

sandsarita said:


> At both the jog and lope (but mainly the jog), he needs to drive up underneath himself more with his legs. He's pulling himself along more with the front end. I would work on setting his head, taking up some light contact, then using your legs to really drive his hind end under him. He might speed up a little bit at first, but keep working and it will improve.
> 
> He has a very rhythmic lope, an uses himself fairly well with some elevation of his shoulders. All good things. He could drive up underneath with that hind end some more, but it's not bad (and actually better than the jog). Maybe a little fast, but don't slow him down to the point where you lose that nice rhythmic cadence. In AQHA, slightly faster with good rhythm/cadence is better than slower but strung-out.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I think he may look totally off because he's so out of shape. He's been a pasture ornament for two years up until a month ago. Prior to that, we competed and always place in the top five at AQHA shows. 

I think I still see the way he used to move, too. So it's really nice to hear other people's comments.

My friend from VA is coming down tonight for the next few days- so hopefully I will have some more video of us trying the things you all suggested. She's a horse girl, too, so I'll finally have somebody to video!


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

The only thing that jumped out at me is that you need to teach him to carry himself on his own. It will come with more riding time as he gains his strength back. Remember to not help him so much - especially at the lope. He does have a nice lope. I was actually surprised by how nice it was. The jog needs to get more collection, rhythm and consistency. A lot of this will come as he gets his strength back. 

What kind of exercises are you incorporating into your daily riding sessions to get him back in shape? Just riding the rail won't get his muscles back where they need to be.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

GottaRide said:


> The only thing that jumped out at me is that you need to teach him to carry himself on his own. It will come with more riding time as he gains his strength back. Remember to not help him so much - especially at the lope. He does have a nice lope. I was actually surprised by how nice it was. The jog needs to get more collection, rhythm and consistency. A lot of this will come as he gets his strength back.
> 
> What kind of exercises are you incorporating into your daily riding sessions to get him back in shape? Just riding the rail won't get his muscles back where they need to be.



Thanks! His jog was always the worst gait, the one we have to work hardest on.

We rarely ride on the rail, unless it's being videotaped. Usually we're doing smaller circle work in the jumping arena and running barrels for fun. Lately we've been doing a LOT of trotting (not jogging) and bending.


----------

